# Planted 125 update pics...



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok these pics were on 1-22-09....



















Now with some help from Maknwar among others, 2-16-09...Agian first time with plants...So be gentle!! LOL




























Left side is Water sprite, along with the Sunset Hygro....Center Tiger Lotus has grown amazing....3 tiger lotus bulbs all growing great, 3 red melon swords doin awesome, pennywort is so-so i guess...

No Co2 yet, just excell every day.....

Anything i put in the righ rear corner Big Blue totally destroys...Big SOB get pissed i guess!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking good, now its just takes time.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Looking good, now its just takes time.


Thanks...I'm happy with the progress...


----------

